# Emacs, terminal & configuration



## Kyro (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour/bonsoir 

je me suis récemment converti à emacs et je rencontre quelques problèmes sous OS X (problèmes que je n'ai pas sur des machines linux) 

Tout d'abord j'utilise emacs dans le terminal. 

Voici les problèmes que je rencontre : 

* J'ai l'impression qu'emacs ne charge pas les bons fichiers de configuration (.emacs & consors), j'obtient le bon résultat uniquement sur le term X11. 
* Je n'ai pas la gestion de la souris dans emacs (alors que mes fichiers de config devrait le permettre (ils font leur boulot sous ubuntu) 

Avez vous une solution ? 

merci d'avance.

PS:  je tiens a préciser que je tourne sous OS X 10.6.6.


----------



## Zeusviper (3 Février 2011)

Slt!

Il n'y a pas d'environnement graphique dans le terminal, uniquement clavier. 
Si tu souhaites la souris ou un semblant d'interface graphique tu DOIS passer via X11. 
Quand tu lances un term sous ubuntu il est déjà en mode X11.


----------



## Kyro (7 Février 2011)

Le terminal n'est-il pas un xterm ?
Où ça ne change rien ?


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2011)

Non sur Mac OSX, l'application terminal ouvre des terminaux "texte", et l'application X11 des terminaux "X"


----------



## clampin (11 Février 2011)

Le problème du terminal de X11 c'est que la police utilisé est trop petite.. si quelqu'un a un truc pour utiliser une police plus grande ça serait sympa.


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Février 2011)

clampin a dit:


> Le problème du terminal de X11 c'est que la police utilisé est trop petite.. si quelqu'un a un truc pour utiliser une police plus grande ça serait sympa.



Pour faire par défaut, il faudrait modifier un des fichiers de lancement : genre ~/.Xdefaults, 
 ~/.Xresources.

Pour les .X... , il faudrait utiliser des paramètres de ressources genre : 


```
xterm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--20-140-100-100-c-100-iso8859-1
```
Sinon, le serveur X lance logiquement le fichier ~/.xinitrc par défaut. 
On devrait y retrouver dedans une ligne lancant le xterm.
à modifier comme suit : 


```
xterm -fa Charcoal -fs 12 &   pour passer en charcoal taille 12
```
J'ai une préférence pour le dernier mais j'ai toujours eu du mal à comprendre quel fichier de paramétrage il vaut mieux utiliser

++


EDIT : ces fichiers n'existent pas forcément, il suffit alors de les créer : les versions par défaut se trouvent par là /private/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc


----------



## duthen-mac (21 Mars 2011)

Kyro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si le topic est encore d'actualité, mais voici mon grain de sel:
> j'utilise emacs depuis un bon bout de temps (depuis 1993) et je suis plutôt assez satisfait de l'implémentation Aquamacs d'emacs qui ne nécessite pas X11!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyro (29 Mars 2011)

duthen-mac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si le topic est encore d'actualité, mais voici mon grain de sel:
> j'utilise emacs depuis un bon bout de temps (depuis 1993) et je suis plutôt assez satisfait de l'implémentation Aquamacs d'emacs qui ne nécessite pas X11!
> 
> ...


Jl'ai testé, mais perso je préfère un éditeur dans le terminal. 

J'ai trouvé quelques trucs avec des plugins SIMBL que sont MouseTerm pour la gestion de la souris et Visor qui inclus TerminalColours.


----------



## duthen-mac (21 Février 2012)

Kyro a dit:


> Jl'ai testé, mais perso je préfère un éditeur dans le terminal.



Moi, c'est plutôt le contraire: je préfère un terminal dans l'éditeur! 
Quand je lance emacs, je crée souvent quelques buffers avec M-x shell


----------

